# Netherland Dwarf/Possible Dutch Mix in Michigan



## Yield

This is Stark, what I believe is a False Netherland Dwarf mixed with a Dutch. He is small, smaller than my Dutch Sabriel. 

He was found underneath my cousins' porch and came to them for food... He was very tame and easy for them to capture (they live by a forest with a lot of coyotes and foxes. He was in danger and they know no one around had a rabbit. He was probably dropped off after Easter.) 

Our intention was _not_ to keep him, but to get him to a safer environment, inside of a home because he was in their garage in a box that he got out of once!

Anyway, I thought he was just so cute and I wanted to keep him since he is so sweet, but then I thought logically about it and I figured it'd probably be best if he went somewhere else. All three of my rabbits are separate but they all get along and such, and I don't want to ruin it. Plus we like to go Up North a lot, and it's hard enough to find someone to watch the three rabbits I have now...

But Stark is definitely a sweet boy. He gets a little jumpy when you hold him (will scratch you if you are not careful) but he should get used to it after some time- he is fairly young still! He will get nippy if he wants let down while you are holding him or if you restrain him.

He is NOT neutered but he IS litterbox trained (he took to it VERY quickly, just if he pees outside of the box, you put the newspaper or whatever he peed on in the litterbox) in the cage he is in now. He will sometimes pee/mark a different corner but it's on newspaper so it never makes a mess. Let HIM pick the corner he wants the litterbox in! And he always has a clean butt! He does NOT sit in his pee! 

He leaves stray poops (all my spayed/neutered rabbits leave poops- easy to clean up though!) but that is pretty much the biggest mess he has made for me to deal with really.

I have not tested the litter-box training outside of his cage though, asides from when we go in our outdoor pen, which he just pees and poops in the grass wherever...

He is _slightly_ cage aggressive but it is not excessive. He will lunge a little and nip you if you startle him/come at him from a blind spot... BUT it is pretty rare and I have only been bitten once.

If he knows it is you he will sniff you and put his head down for pets! He LOVES pets in his cage, but once he is out in the open, he is not too big on them and he would rather run around, explore, and crawl all over you. He is very curious and very active!

I would like him to go to a home where he will have a lot of space, be indoors (but going outdoors on a harness -which he does good in if he fits in it- or in a pen), and will be neutered. He is a very good rabbit and he deserves well. I would also LOVE if you kept his name- Stark! If you don't it won't be the end of the world but yeah.

My mom wants him out soon, and is insisting I email the Sanctuary I volunteer at. But honestly, I don't want to do that because I really love him and I would love to be able to see pictures of him, and be updated on him sometimes! I really love this rabbit and I do not want to lose contact with the new mommy/daddy.

He has no health issues that I know of by the way. He seems perfectly fine to me!

Here are some more pictures:









































And an extra... bunny lips!





And here are some videos of him:

-[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyt4RH47XHk&list=UUJnVhWYCaC7_Rgm5v50mE9w&index=8&feature=plcp]Here he is in a harness and seems fine, it was just too big.[/ame]
-[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jenf1EzRg64&feature=channel&list=UL]What he is doing in this video is actually lunging a bit- being defensive of his cage, but then realizing who it is and calming down to receive pets. I do not know if the slight cage aggression will leave or not once he is neutered.[/ame]
-[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBqUk4jriEs&feature=channel&list=UL]He likes dandelions![/ame]
-[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUrFljeuFvE&feature=channel&list=UL]He does not do this as often as he used to. But he is very demanding for lovings sometimes.[/ame]
-[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z3SyUsQuW4&feature=channel&list=UL]Showing his feet and curious behavior.[/ame]


----------



## MagPie

OOooooh I so wish I lived closer! I'd take him in a heartbeat. Good luck, he's a cutie.


----------



## Yield

Thank you! I wish you were closer too, you seem like a great bunny-mom... I would give him to you in a heartbeat!


----------



## MagPie

Well thank you 

He'd totally be spoiled rotten haha. Those bunny lips are killing me XD


----------



## fantaysah

you could look into shipping him or even asking other members who live in between you guys to help transport!!! one drive to the other and that one drops off with another until he makes to you!!!


----------



## MagPie

Ooooh that is a pretty tempting idea. But it would probably be easier on Mr. Stark if he found a home around him. But man oh man is he cute. I just watched the videos.... :inlove:


----------



## Yield

Stark did fairly well in the car actually. He didn't like it but he remained pretty calm. The only issue would be actually getting enough people to drive that way... since we are quite far away ; __ ;

Plus, every person picking him up would need their own cage and stuff for him because the cage he is in right now is the only one we have so the rabbits have somewhere to go in an emergency. :C

Come this way Emily! XD


----------



## Yield

I really need to find a home for Stark. He doesn't get a lot of out time, especially with the stray, pregnant cat that has been sticking around and actually become our pet...


----------



## MagPie

Ooooh I was hoping he had found a home already. Well good luck. I still wish I was much closer.


----------



## Yield

No, he hasn't, and he REALLY has to go ASAP..........


----------



## ZRabbits

So sorry you are having trouble finding Stark a "forever" home. He's such a handsome rabbit, I would have thought someone would have scooped him up by now. 

Hoping for the best for Stark. 

K


----------



## Yield

I'm sorry too. I feel awful. He sits in his cage, alone, all day, most days. We just don't have the space or time or money for him... and he suffers because of it. But we couldn't let my cousins leave him outside on the loose, they live by the woods. :/ So now we're the ones struggling to find him a home.

Thank you.


----------



## hln917

Starks is such a cutie. He reminds me of my Baci who we think is also part Dutch and dwarf mix. I wish I had the extra space but we already have 3 buns all separated because they don't get along. If you can find someone in the NY, NJ, PA area, I can help transport him.


----------



## Yield

Thank you very much Helen, much appreciated!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## Yield




----------



## naturestee

What a cutie! I've never seen a marten-patterned rabbit with Vienna gene markings on top. :inlove:


----------



## Yield

Isn't he? Do you want him, naturestee?


----------



## naturestee

LOL. If you buy me a bigger house, maybe!:biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## Yield

He still needs a home- desperately! My mom wants him out by September!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray: Too far away.


----------



## slavetoabunny

We just did a 1,200 mile transport for the 10 FL buns. If you had someone that commit to taking him, perhaps you could set up the bunny train.


----------



## cocorabbit

I know what you mean. Before we adopted out Bobo and Chacha the poor things were stuck in their cage all day. We could only let them out sometimes for a few hours. But poor Bobo would just look at me through the cage with this face like, "Hey, how come I can't come out and play all day too?" It was heartbreaking! But we DID finally get them adopted... so I hope Stark does too! (He's so handsome!)


----------



## cocorabbit

I know what you mean. Before we adopted out Bobo and Chacha the poor things were stuck in their cage all day. We could only let them out sometimes for a few hours. But poor Bobo would just look at me through the cage with this face like, "Hey, how come I can't come out and play all day too?" It was heartbreaking! But we DID finally get them adopted... so I hope Stark does too! (He's so handsome!)


----------



## Yield

Patti, I wanted to keep it in Michigan/Ohio area if possible... because if whoever gets him, for some reason ever has to get rid of him, I want to keep track of him or have it so they are able to bring him back if they can not take care of him any longer. When we adopted out kittens many years ago and had to get rid of my cat Tabby, I lost track of every one of them and it is a horrid feeling. That is why he has not been taken to a sanctuary.

cocorabbit, Aww, I'm glad that I'm not the only one who went through that. I was feeling really bad. I finally set up my bathroom so for a couple hours at night, we put Stark in my bathroom. We can't take him outside in the pen like we used to anymore because we have an outdoor cat that adopted us and she follows us around and hunts outside. Last thing I want is for her to snatch up Stark D:


----------



## erinmoveit

I am looking for a new bondmate. I live in southwest michigan. Where are you from?

I have a little girl who was tightly bonded with a male. She has been cuddling with a stuffed animal in the meantime and is longing for a companion.


----------



## Yield

Private messaging you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## erinmoveit

We forgot to mention on here that I now have Stark! Yield and I met up halfway so that I could pick him up.
He's adjusted well and is getting neutered on friday


----------



## caustin4

Yay!


----------



## Yield

Yep! We can put resolved in the title of this one!<3


----------



## hln917

That is wonderful news!!! Thank you both for giving this cutie a furever home!!


----------



## daisyandoliver

Aww! He is a cutie! I'm glad he found a home.


----------

